

Learn HTML5, JavaScript and CSS With Mozilla’s Free School of Webcraft - maheshs
https://www.drumbeat.org/webcraft/sign-up

======
nhangen
Was really hoping for a description or an about piece for that page. The link
to the email list goes to a Google group, which is sure to confuse people as
well.

Like the idea, just a strange way to execute.

------
sandal
I've been running a program with some similar goals that is currently focused
on Ruby but will hopefully expand into other areas. (
<http://university.rubymendicant.com> )

I'm really excited to see similar efforts, especially from folks like Mozilla
who have considerable resources available to back something like this. But I
sort of wonder how well the peer to peer model works, and whether it produces
consistent enough results to be able to have a certification system that means
anything. Personally, I don't think certification is important, but it seems
to be one of the key goals of this project.

Has anyone been involved with the parent project, P2PU? I'd be very interested
in hearing what sort of experiences folks have had with that.
(<http://p2pu.org>)

------
Infomus
Confused and no patience for the above link!

------
sp332
More information here: <https://www.drumbeat.org/webcraft>

~~~
robfitz
Which leads to the even more useful page of:
<https://www.drumbeat.org/node/1544/about>

It's a peer-to-peer online university, where students teach courses about the
areas they're experts in, while others can gain course credit for taking and
performing well on those courses. The hope is to gain some credibility with
employers by the end of 2011 and to have ~250 courses offered as an
alternative to currently expensive certifications and often outdated
university courses on web development.

------
MisterWebz
I would have loved to attend those courses. Will they record the courses?

~~~
nedwin
It's not all that clear from the link but I believe they are all online
courses so anyone can attend. :)

------
withoutfriction
Thank you! This looks fantastic, and I am very glad you shared this.

------
Qz
Am I supposed to know who the people in those pictures are?

~~~
hipster
Why, they're hipsters, of course! Cool people who became so because they
learned HTML5 and liked being seen learning it

------
nik61
W3schools seems to cover these pieces, and a number of others, without the
self regard and the "teaser" advertising. So does the Google Code University
for that matter.

~~~
M1573RMU74710N
W3schools is pretty bad for "teaching" in my experience. It's serviceable as
pure reference to look up bits, but even then it's inferior to other
references available.

You're right that there are other sources available to learn, and those are
awesome...but they are not exactly comparable to this.

For one, most of those other sources just release material, like MIT's open
course ware. It's a great resource for learning, but it's not the same as
actually being enrolled in a class, participating, etc etc. You also do not
receive any kind of credit.

Then there are some places where it actually is a course, but most of those
are probably not "peer to peer"...I find that idea pretty interesting, and I
had a good experience with Reddit University.

Another thing is this has the name "Mozilla" attached, which carries some
cachet with it.

So, overall most of the "pieces" of this are already done yes....but I think
this is an interesting combination and am pretty excited at the potential of
it.

